# Thought i'd have a crack at my own snake rack.



## Mitch.D (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought i'd have a crack at making my own snake rack and over all im super happy with it, it cost me approx $150 not inc heat cord and containers and i prefer it to all that i contemplated getting custom made for me for around the $700 800+ mark without containers.

Routed in heat cord, two seperate lenghs, a 9m making two lines of heat on each shelf and a 4.6m for an extra line on each shelf making 3 lines one of which can be turned off for the hotter months. Top and bottom shelf are fitted for easy slide in out containers with no lid while the middle shelf is larger so i can keep lids on for my GTP's to keep up humidty up. Took 4 hours to build from scratch, looks super clean and works perfect! I didnt want castors, i figured id never use them however i set it up under neath so i can easily add some in if want down the track.
All spots filled up will need to build another couple.


----------



## damian83 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good job..... looks nice too, thumbs up mate,


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 3, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Good job..... looks nice too, thumbs up mate,



Thanks Damian  i was pretty happy with my first attempt at a DIY job, had it for a few weeks now and can't think of anything i want to change for my next ones.


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 3, 2012)

Good job just please say its not that close to the fire


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 3, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Good job just please say its not that close to the fire



Are you kidding? they love the fire place!! haha nooo that fire place is never used


----------



## Leeloofluff (Aug 3, 2012)

Wowzers! Thats a really nice job! Im so unhandy, i cant figure anything out  
Would you consider doing some for other people? I.e me


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 3, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> Wowzers! Thats a really nice job! Im so unhandy, i cant figure anything out
> Would you consider doing some for other people? I.e me



We could probably arrange something, ill have to ask my grandfather for the $1000 router haha. I'm happy to make some for other people however it needs to be kept in mind that i am no professional, there may be a slight chip here and there, there is one tiny chip on mine that you cant see however the next time i make one could have a couple, or none. Either way it will be efficiant and work. It would also depend on what exactly you're after. This size i made depth wise was perfect as i didn't have to cut much melamine. Any deeper would be difficult, shallower is alright such as hatchy racks or smaller tubs. Mine is housing 35L tubs.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks great mate. Couldn't get a much better result. Great looking GTP! Love the white dots


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep mate! iv used exactly the same set up and same technique. I work fine but iv found that having it vertical tends to give a better temperature gradient for my snake room.


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys  .... i can see why vertical would give better tempreture over all but i havent had any problems yet so thumbs up


----------

